

Russia's Top Cyber Sleuth Foils US Spies, Helps Kremlin Pals (2012) - molowhq
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/07/ff_kaspersky/all/
7/7/2012
======
eps
Make sure to read the response from the man himself -
[http://eugene.kaspersky.com/2012/07/25/what-wired-is-not-
tel...](http://eugene.kaspersky.com/2012/07/25/what-wired-is-not-telling-you-
a-response-to-noah-shachtmans-article-in-wired-magazine/)

And, yes, this has been on HN before.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4282126>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4340309>

~~~
socillion
Thanks for the link! I was looking for something like that; the article did
seem to make a lot of unfounded assertions.

Here's a reply by the article's author to that rebuttal -
<http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/07/kaspersky-indy/>

------
NatW
Kaspersky's apparent political effectiveness, using his wide global influence
and expertise to further reduce internet privacy is troubling. His alignment
with Putin puts his motives into question.. or well.. perhaps makes them
clearer.

~~~
1337biz
I always had the suspicion that Anti-Virus Software would make the perfect
spying tool. Regular updates/access to the internet, needs to index all local
files, closed source/proprietary software. Plus their freemium model helps
them to spread the software.

At the same time, the market seems surprisingly fractured with most big
players coming from different nations around the world - something that I have
so far rarely seen among other software products.

------
socillion
The article compares government cooperation of US-based Symantec with
Kaspersky, bringing up Symantec pursuing Stuxnet and saying "It’s hard to find
a similar case of Kaspersky and the Kremlin working at cross-purposes."

I'm curious, is there anything apart from the cited December 2011 DDoS that
supports this claim?

~~~
lobotryas
A quick Google and Wiki search reveals zero strong leads. Some unfortunate
statements were made[0] and seven years ago a researcher called Symantec's and
Kaspersky's software "rootkits"[1]. Otherwise: silence and smiles.

As Kaspersky himself points out, the discussion boils down to trust. Can we
trust a man who appears to be "close, but not too close" aligned with the
Kremlin? My personal answer is "No" and that is why I avoid Kaspersky products
and find Kaspersky's own vision for the internet abhorrent.

\-----------------

[0] -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaspersky_Lab#Internet_censorsh...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaspersky_Lab#Internet_censorship_in_Russia)

[1] - <http://www.pcworld.com/article/124365/article.html>

------
huhtenberg
nice1, you are shadow-banned.

